# powerd failure



## mhany (May 14, 2016)

Hi there,
At startup always I got  error

```
powerd: no cpu freq(4)
/etc/rc: failed to start powerd.
```

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (May 14, 2016)

What CPU? If it's an intel CPU that lacks EIST the p4tcc and apci_throttle mechanisms are disabled by default on 10.2 and newer effectively leaving powerd(8) no throttling mechanism to use, hence the error. Equivalent power savings or better can be achieved by using the C-states on such CPUs:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption


----------



## wblock@ (May 14, 2016)

powerd != powered

It is important to be exact on these things.  Extra or missing letters can change the problem or solution entirely.  The same goes for upper and lower case letters.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2016)

Also note that powerd(8) does not work inside a VM. A virtual guest cannot change the frequency of the host's CPUs.


----------

